# Gold Diamond Rhom.....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

How big do these fish get,i know they dont get as bulky as say a Black rhom but has anyone ever kept a large adult one??Pics would really be appreciated,thanks guys!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Gold Diamond Rhom is a Rhom... so max size should be around the same. Although in home aquarium, large diamonds are hard to come by. Aquascape has some pics of 8 inchers... which look really nice IMO:


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

So about 12 - 14"??


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that size is very possible. The challenge might be getting it to 17+

This is the video that I posted here a while ago... if you look at the GDR from aquascape's pic (my post above), it looks like it would turn into this - which I would love to have (freaking beast IMO):


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

That thing is a Beast!!!!! I can only hope my fish grows that huge.Heres my guy...... Funny thing is his eyes only look red in pictures but in person they dont.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Was the flash on? Sometimes that will cause "red eye"


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

AS has a 10" Blue Diamond Rhom right now. i wanted to buy him so bad, but ended up getting this fish just because of the simplicity. I'm still kicking myself in the a$$ thinking I should have got him cause my heart was pretty much set on it. Maybe when I get the comp. home I'll feel better about it. I hear the diamond is just a name one of the suppliers came up with... the saying is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom.. they should all be the same in size an everything else. Genetically they are suppose to be the same fish. So capable of the same size an all that good stuff man. That.s my $.02


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I was told that GDR's dont get as thick or bulky as a Black Rhom.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I was told that GDR's dont get as thick or bulky as a Black Rhom.

When will his eyes turn red ???



Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I was told that GDR's dont get as thick or bulky as a Black Rhom.
> 
> When will his eyes turn red ???


I love the gold coloring on him,looks really nice in person.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hey RedSox,
Well diamond rhom have more a "rhomboid" and "highback" shape to them, even as they mature...Given the proper conditions, their full growth potential is still the same as any other rhom...up to 18 - 24 inches max!..









Edit and PS: Don't worry...His eyes *WILL* get red....At least 99.9% of the time, rhoms will develop red eyes...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

hmmm... this thread makes me wonder why iv never seen a 14-20" Rhom of the dimond varient?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Da said:


> hey RedSox,
> Well diamond rhom have more a "rhomboid" and "highback" shape to them, even as they mature...Given the proper conditions, their full growth potential is still the same as any other rhom...up to 18 - 24 inches max!..
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Gold Diamond Rhom is a Rhom... so max size should be around the same. Although in home aquarium, large diamonds are hard to come by. Aquascape has some pics of 8 inchers... which look really nice IMO:


Smoke, Nicole emailed me this picture as one of the 7" RRS they have. Also if you go to her post she says only three large RRs left an this is one of them?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/201897-new-arrivals-some-finally-back-instock-after-a-long-wait/

See post #8.

There are 3 pics of RRS there, which is different from the one in your post above. Best to check with them, as I know things get really hectic over there. I trust in Nicole, just ask to be sure.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

nicole said:


> Only three big RRS's left.
> Nicole


Yeah, in that post she has that picture as the bigger RRS. Its the biggest of all 3 of them which is why she emailed it to me he is pushing 7.5" The shape isn't even right for a rhom is it?? Check the link you posted an the line where she wrote ^this up here^ an look at the bottom picture.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you drunk lol (j/k)? That quote you mentioned IS from post #8 which I linked - which has the 3 pics of RRS... I really don't know how it could be any clearer... but please just ask Nicole - it'll be the best thing.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

BAH HA HA HA HA I just put the two pics side by side and realized it was a completely different fish.. I'm sorry.. long freakin stressful day!


----------

